# West coast of France to NW Spain



## ktesis (May 11, 2005)

We are considering driving this route in September, we have 4 weeks to complete the round trip. Anyone got any suggestions on where to go and to stop?


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

We drove from Cherbourg to Finnisterre (Spain not France) last year. We did it in three weeks, lots of driving as it was a definite road trip for us. We did Cherbourg to San Sebastian in a day and a half, using our Garmin to find the way for us. We stopped in Blaye region for the night on the way down, then onto Zarautz for next night. We then visited Comillas, Bilbao, Santillana Del Mar, Verichio, A Conuna, Santiago de Compostelo, Finnisterra, and on the way back we stopped in Bardenas Reale (Pic on my avatar).

We found it all wonderful, no stress and we stayed in about four campsites and wildcamped the rest. I know I have left out a few other places we were in as I haven't got my notebook to hand. We went to Ile d'Oleron on the way back up, as well as paying a visit to a friend in the Limousin region. 

It was our first trip outside Ireland in the van and we were well pleased and proud of ourselves. The motorway across the north coast of Spain is stunning, we loved it so much. 
Good luck.

Ca


----------



## ktesis (May 11, 2005)

bump


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

You need to say what kind of places you are happy to stay, you may hate the idea of wild camping , you may love Aires  if others are not sure they won't be as willing to spout a load of places out for you that you may just hate the idea of. 

What interests do you have for places to visit, someone who likes theme parks and beaches may not want to visit Orador and Honfleur for instance. 

A little more info on your part may get you a bit more response. 

Some sites may be closed when you go so research on them or having a few alternatives in the same area would be a good plan. 

Good luck and have a great time
Mandy


----------



## griffly16 (Jul 6, 2006)

Hi - we're planning a similar, month-long trip next April/May so also interested in people's experiences. Ours will be using aires in France, then a mixture of wild camping and sites in N. Spain - Santander, Picos Europa, Leon etc.

Any info most welcome.

Thanks
Griff


----------



## MalanCris (Apr 2, 2007)

CaGreg's route is good route with plenty of camp sites and plenty to see. The Picos de Europa are worth a visit though. 
Try Camping Santillana at Santillana Del Mar which has a nice walk into the village. Also try Camping Los Manzanos at Oleiros (for La Coruña) I think that both sites are in the site directory.


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Northern Spain will never disappoint and yes, we do need to know whether you need all campsites, or wildcamp sites. or aires. We got a great campsite guide in Spain last year which was called Guia Iberia (sp?) I have lent it to a friend so can't check its title.It was a locally produced guide, about nine euro, and it had hundreds of sites all around Spain and Portugal. We bought it in the first campsite that we stayed in. 

We parked in the Aquarium car park in A Coruna, free of charge and free of hassle. Great spot, just below Hercules tower and right beside the tram line. 

So let us help you more by spilling the beans about your plans.

Ca


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

we drive it in 2 days from le havre to san sebastian with a over night stop at poitiers 
chapter


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

We stopped at at nice camp site, (in the ACSI book) at Chatelallion. As for aires, Mimizan Plage is really good. About 7-10 Euros for 24 hours and it includes EHU. It is a short walk to the village and is just over the dunes from the beach.

Biarritz is a must. The aire is 10 Euros a day, again EHU included. It is across the road, (busy-ish) from one of the beach and again a short, but longer than Mimizan from the town centre. It is a lovely place and you can still see the grandieur that it once was. (Think shabby chique!)

Into Spain we found good campsites and Candas and Laredo that were wll positioned for beaches and the towns.

The motorway down can be a long drag as the views are pretty much average, long stetches through plantations of trees or large fields of crops.

Have a good trip.


----------



## ktesis (May 11, 2005)

Ca
Sorry about the lack of detail. We tend to use aires and ACSI or local sites if the place is interesting. I have wildcamped when no other option was available but am willing to give it a go!


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

here are a few web sites that may help 
see here
here
here
here
and here
chapter


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

La Viorna site near Potes - just gorgeous and ideal for Picos too.

La Paz site near llanes on coast, with the best views ever.

in France, Dune du Pilat on coast, site is Paradise I think.

Have a good one.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

CaGreg said:


> We parked in the Aquarium car park in A Coruna, free of charge and free of hassle. .


Did you overnight here Ca ?

G


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Yes, we stayed there for one night, in April 09. We have a small van, we went over to the edge, beside the water and spent a lovely peaceful night. Nobody bothered us, the scenery was stunning,we woke to the sound of the waves on the rocks. 

Ah, yes, the memories.

Ca


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

Playa Tauran (its a site), near Luarca (Asturias) should be on your list. Very unspoilt with a "wild" beach. Not expensive either. Guetaria has a car park for Motorhomes, no facilities but safe and its a lovely place (just outside San Sebastian. Agree with comments on Los Manzanos near La Coruna, a good site. Equally we stayed under the Torre de Hercules with plenty of other vans (not literally under). One spot that is less well known in the Playa de Toro car park in Llanes, Cantabria. No problem there and a loo opposite which opens at 10am for emptying. Right on the beach too.


----------

